# D&C VS Tablets



## LoveLost

Hi ladies I just found out at my 10 week ultrasound that I have had a missed miscarriage. I don't know what to do, they said I can have a d&c or the tablet, does anyone have any advise? I kind of want to stay away form the hospital as I lost my son in January do to medical malpractice (complication form forceps) so being there would be very traumatic. This is my 2nd miscarriage after losing him, but last time I had one naturally. I have heard so many mixed reviews about the tablet that I just dont know what to do.:cry::cry:


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I miscarried naturally so I'm unable to give you any help sorry, but I'm sure somebody will be able to offer you some advice soon xx


----------



## August79

I opted to have a D&C. For me, the procedure was relatively painless (physically) and I had no complications recovering from it. I bled for about a week after with a mid morning of cramping and passing larger clots (TMI) five days after. 

I started my cycle about 35 or so days after it. Which was not unusual for me. 

I chose to have the D&C because my baby stopped developing around the fifth going into the sixth week. I did not find out until my eight week scan. I waited a week and went back and there was some development. I waited two weeks then and went back and there was no progress. I sought a second opinion almost a week later and that scan showed again that the baby had not developed. Emotionally I could not handle the waiting for it to happen...


----------



## glaciergirl

I am so sorry to hear about what has happened to you so I want to let you know of my experience. About 4 weeks ago I had a 10 week scan and they discovered the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I then waited for another week, went back and clearly the baby was not growing. I opted for a D&C as it was clear that my body was not going to miscarry naturally, and for me I was too traumatised to carry it for any longer. The hospital booked me in for a D&C the very next day - all the staff were very sensitive and caring. I have never had a operation so I went into shock when they started taking blood - as it really hit me that the baby was being removed. The operation was very quick and I was back home in the evening. In fact after the operation they told me the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks (which shocked and upset me) and they sent it away to be tested to find out what went wrong. My bleeding stopped the very next day. However 2 days later - I developed severe abdominal pains and they think I got an infection- so i was put on a very strong course of antibiotics which really messed up my body (thrush, piles etc!!). I have felt very upset this week - about the miscarriage of course - but also because I seem to have been unlucky picking up the infection and the aftereffects of the antibiotics. However saying that - having the baby removed so quickly meant that I was able to start grieving properly and felt that I could move on rather than waiting even longer for it to come out. I think it will depend on how strong you feel going back into hospital, and to make sure they look after you properly (with a private room if possible) and give you all the drugs you need to keep an infection away. I really feel for what you are going through and I am sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## MissingBubs

Im so so sorry for your losses. You are a strong strong woman.

Ok, I had a very similar experience. Went for scan at 11 weeks and told it was mmc. I had to wait over the bank holiday weekend so had a lot of time to think it through.
I opted for medical management (tablets), because I wanted to punish my body. I couldn't quite understand how my body could get it so wrong and fail me and my baby quite so badly.
I went in at 9am, had the tabs and felt fine, not much happened. By the second tab I was having waves of contractions and had a few complications with blood loss and passing out. I saw absolutely everything that came out of me.
For me it was the worst experience of my life, but also what I needed. I still to this day can't explain to you why, but I just needed to go through it. In my mind a d&c was an easier option emotionally, but I wanted it to be hard. Like I say, punishment.

Obviously it's a very personal decision and neither will be easy. Whatever decision you make you will have to deal with the same emotional roller coaster afterwards.

I'm sure you have an amazing support system at home. Use them. Please don't forget to talk and share your feelings. I do believe it helps and will make your partner feel like he's helping too. I think these times can be very lonely for them.

All the best. xx :flower::hugs:


----------



## nicb26

hi - im so sorry for your losses xx

i opted for d and c and im glad i did. they gave me tablets a few hours before the op to make the uterus contract - i think they are meant to take you in before you feel anything but they were running 40 mins late with me, so 10 minutes before i went in i started heavy cramping and passing huge (and i mean huge) clots. luckily i only had to endure this 10 mins before the op. i imagine if i opted for the tablets, the cramping and clots would be what happens, and they would last a whole lot longer. it depends on how you feel, but i found feeling the contractions and passing things really traumatic and emotional, and theres no way i could have handled passing the sac and baby. once i went in for the op, it was over and i was awake again in less than an hour, not much pain at all, and back home in the evening. if you are looking to get it over with quickly (i know that sounds horrible, but you know what i mean) i think it is the best option. completely your decision though.

take care :hugs:


----------



## LoveLost

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts it means a lot to me that you took the time to share your experiences. I too am sorry for your losses, and hope the up coming holidays are gentle on you.


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry you must make this tough decision - I had a natural miscarriage so I didn't have to. I think I might have gone with a DandC if I had known only to make it quicker and to get back to myself and my body back so I could begin to heal and then to TTC again. JMO. 

BIG :hug: :hugs:


----------



## clarel976

This thread has really helped me. I have just been told that i have mmc at 8 weeks this morning. I felt that i should have decided on the tablet option but have settled on D+C option. I go in on friday and i'm sticking with my decision.
Thanks Ladies and so so sorry for your losses, i know exactly how your feeling x x x xx


----------



## LucyJ

I am so sorry for your loss I have suffered two mmc and an early loss where I miscarried naturally. For both the mmc I opted to have a d&c the first one I found out at my 12 week scan that our little one died at 10 weeks my friend had a horrid experience using the tablet and I personally didnt like the thought of it and didnt want to be in hosital for a long time so went for the d&c I was out the same day although they did keep in longer than normal as my blood pressure was very low the second time I should of been 9 weeks but the baby had died about 5 and half/6 weeks and again opted for the d&c, the natural mc I had in between happened before I really knew just suspected but the bleeding was so severe my hubby had to ring for an ambulance it was a very scary time for us but specifically my hubby as he thought I was going to die so couldnt put him through waiting for it to happen naturally and again the tablet I dont know just never liked the thought of it had heard a few horror stories and those that I know that have had it done ended up having to have a d&c anyway. The second d&c (although my third loss) which was in Oct I had to be kept in overnight due to being in a lot of pain but was allowed home the next day and was ok.

You have to do what feels right for you, if you want any information on the d&c or anything then feel free to pm me. Good luck with everything. :hugs:


----------



## Jox

:cry: :hugs: x


----------



## vaileasmama

am so sorry for ur losses. i have had 2 d&c's and dont regret either of them. painless and quick recovery with no complications. after my last d&c i have gone on to give birth to a little girl. i found it very important to have complete faith in my ob/gyn tho - he made me feel completely at ease in my decision. mind u over here in aus i dont think we have a tablet option (correct me if im wrong). sorry again, this must be a truly hard decision with ur son also - is there another hosp u could go to? x


----------



## starnicole

i'm in aus and was just given the option of a d&c (which i immediately rejected), miscarry naturally or the tablets. i am waiting for a wk or two and then will prob take tablet if it doesnt come on by itself. i am 9wks with a blighted ovum. keep wondering if i have made the right decision though- am wondering if it would be easier to have a d&c- am scared though of the complications. i just want my body to release this pregnancy by itself.


----------



## Hollybush75

I was never given an option of D&C on any of my missed miscarriages. It was either wait or go down the medical management route. I'm not sure why but I think maybe it could be down to individual trusts?

Thankfully I had no trouble with the tablets.


----------



## LoveLost

So I thought I would share my experience of my decision and outcome. Maybe it will help with yours. I chose after all was said and done to wait it out. I knew in my heart that my body would do it on its own if I just gave it the time. I started spotting on sunday continued brown kinda mucus until wednesday when it became more red but just when I wiped. Cramping off and on throughout but nothing bad, just like mild period pains. On thursday around 4 pm I got quite bad cramps about every 2-5mins kind of like very early stages of labour. If you havent been in labour its like bad period pains, but do-able. At 5 pm I started bleeding heavily passing huge clots and tissue. I couldn't get off the toilet for 2 hours, after 2 hours I went to the hospital emergency after being advised by the midwife. Once there I was passing huge amounts of tissue the size of my palm. Probably about 4 that size after that is slowed and I went home. I probably could have stayed home, but I did feel extremely weak and faint form blood loss. So the whole thing took about 4 hours, still bleeding now, but just like a heavy period. If you are the kind of person that is not ok with blood, I suggest the D&C. But I am glad I chose to wait and let my body do it on it own.


----------



## nicb26

:hugs:


----------



## Catz

I had the D&C this morning. I opted for that as I'd been bleeding for 3 weeks on and off. I'd started spotting brown blood a week before it changed to red.This was my first pregnancy. When I went to the EPA unit I had a scan then at 10 weeks and my baby had died at 5 -6 weeks.When I went for the follow up scan a week later (wednesday) there was no change at all. There was also no sign of my body wanting to let go of it. I was booked in for the following morning (today) for the procedure. Apart from some cramps and feeling a little sore I'm doing ok. 
When they informed me about the different procedures the tablets take a few days to complete. As I had already been technically bleeding for 4 weeks I wanted it over with quickly. Thats why I decided on the D&C.


----------



## glenoakgirl

I had my mc in January of this year. I started bleeding a few days before and all hell broke loose the night i lost the baby. When I found out I lost my baby, they never told me anything, all they said is we are contacting y our ob/gyn but we are admitting u. While I was waiting for them to come back the pains started and I never in my life felt anything like this. It lasted from 10.20pm to 4.45am. I passed huge clots and I begged for something for the pain. They gave me Demerol which didn't' do a thing. I remember everything, the following night i had a D & C. I would suggest taking the quickest road, thats in my opinion. My heart was broken at the thought of losing my baby but what I went through was worse, because at the end of every clot a nurse would take everything (the disposable sheets) and throw them in the trash. My little one was in there, 12 weeks almost. I dont' care what my baby wasn't yet, it was my baby. Take the easy road and don't think to long. This is just my opinion. good luck and so sorry about your loss.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all on this post, i found out today that baby has no hb, died about 8+5, so only 2 days ago. I am devestated. going to hospital tomorrow to discuss options, but though reading this fread think i may go down d&c route although very scared of GA!!! Suppose to be going to Paris on boxing day, do you think i will be up to it? xxx


----------



## glenoakgirl

I don't think flying is good. Sorry for your loss, I really am x


----------



## clarel976

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all on this post, i found out today that baby has no hb, died about 8+5, so only 2 days ago. I am devestated. going to hospital tomorrow to discuss options, but though reading this fread think i may go down d&c route although very scared of GA!!! Suppose to be going to Paris on boxing day, do you think i will be up to it? xxx

so sorry for you loss its horrible isn't it. i just had d+c on 10th dec and i was feeling really achey for days i still do to be honest especially when walking or standing around for too long. This thread really helped me to make my decision and i'm totally glad i went down the d+c route. Hope your ok:hugs:
Good luck with whatever you do xxxxxx


----------



## kerryinsussex

hi everyone, im sorry to hear about everyones losses :cry: ive only just come across this thread. 
Im reading all your stories as im miscarrying at the moment well the bleeding has stopped but at a scan last week the sac was still there so im wondering really what to do next and your posts are really helping me think about what to do, so thank you all


----------



## KateC

Love Lost, I am so sorry to hear about your experience. I'm glad, though, that the hospital wasn't scary and traumatic when you needed it this time. You're a brave woman for going to get help when you thought you needed it, despite past trauma. 

Love to everyone who is suffering a miscarriage right now. I'm waiting for mine, and all your experiences help me a lot. Thank you for sharing, even when it is hard.


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry for the new losses here...:hugs:


----------



## squeshie

I just had to add my experience, I was diagnosed with a suspected blighted ovum at 7 weeks, two scans later it was definitely confirmed and I was offered the three options of tablets, natural and dandc under local anaesthic (that afternoon, the consultant was available). I decided I wanted to start the new year healing and not waiting, the waiting was killing me - I still had pregnancy symptoms but not once had I seen anything thing to do with a baby, just a empty sac.

They gave me three tablets vaginally to soften the cerix and I could feel it flutter and stretch almost (not painful). Then I had the d&c, teh Dr was great and spoke to me all the time. I had paracetamol and an anti-inflammatory after the tablets, it was uncomfortable and I did experience a bit of pain towards the end but that was more from the tenderness I think. The staff were great and I didn't regret it. I bled like a heavy period for the day, it tapered off and then yesterday and today I have had the heavy period again. I feel more periody that pregnant - not had nausea since the op. I needed this method, I was scared to wait, incase it lasted another three/four weeks or more. I had the d&c on the 30th and am recovering, go back to work tomorrow. 

Hope this helps someone x THis thread helped me :)
Speedy recovery to you all xx


----------



## kerryinsussex

squeshie said:


> I just had to add my experience, I was diagnosed with a suspected blighted ovum at 7 weeks, two scans later it was definitely confirmed and I was offered the three options of tablets, natural and dandc under local anaesthic (that afternoon, the consultant was available). I decided I wanted to start the new year healing and not waiting, the waiting was killing me - I still had pregnancy symptoms but not once had I seen anything thing to do with a baby, just a empty sac.
> 
> They gave me three tablets vaginally to soften the cerix and I could feel it flutter and stretch almost (not painful). Then I had the d&c, teh Dr was great and spoke to me all the time. I had paracetamol and an anti-inflammatory after the tablets, it was uncomfortable and I did experience a bit of pain towards the end but that was more from the tenderness I think. The staff were great and I didn't regret it. I bled like a heavy period for the day, it tapered off and then yesterday and today I have had the heavy period again. I feel more periody that pregnant - not had nausea since the op. I needed this method, I was scared to wait, incase it lasted another three/four weeks or more. I had the d&c on the 30th and am recovering, go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Hope this helps someone x THis thread helped me :)
> Speedy recovery to you all xx

thanks for posting :hugs:


----------

